# Lowrance x4 pro



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Found this unit for $69.99 and I have a coupon to get $10 off of it. My question is, has anybody used this fish finder and can give a review? 

I will be using it for a kayak if I decide to purchase it so if you have used this unit with a kayak, I would like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Its decent for depth if you are deeper than 2 or so feet. Marks some stuff but not great. It works i guess


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

I was using it a swifty kayak mounted with thru hull transducer.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

chris1162 said:


> I was using it a swifty kayak mounted with thru hull transducer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Do you have have to purchase the through hull transducer? or does the one that comes with it work for gluing down?


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

You will just use regular transducer and glue it down with a silicone caulk. I dont know what type and amount of caulk that work best but others may chime in or you can google it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

chris1162 said:


> You will just use regular transducer and glue it down with a silicone caulk. I dont know what type and amount of caulk that work best but others may chime in or you can google it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Awesome. Sorry if I sound stupid. I'm new to this kayaking thing.im still researching fish finders trying 5 decide which one for sure. I don't need anything too fancy. This unit just caught my attention


----------



## Basshunter122 (May 6, 2013)

I have the x4 pro on my jon boat since I needed a FF. It works pretty good for what I've wanted and for that price it would be perfect for a kayak. I don't think you would be disappointed in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

